# Rylan Curtis has arrived!![[Updated Pg 5 with birth story and pics]]



## Lovingmybaby

Well this is me posting my "I THINK MAYBE THIS IS IT?!?!?!" thread...Today I had a OB appointment at 1:45 and I am 37+1....Been feeling off since last night and woke up still feeling a lil off...Had a few strong contractions here and there with alot of cramping in my lower stomach and back and LO hasnt been as active...So I have been drinking alot of ice water to stay hydrated...Well at my Dr appointment I had an NST and AFI...My NST showed somewhat irregular strong contractions which the nurse said looked like the beginning of labor..My AFI showed that my water are still intact...So my OB came in and checked me and said I was a 1 almost a 2 and about half thinned out...He also joked and asked "When are we gonna have this baby?" I replied "As soon as you let me" which made him laugh and told me he would see me Friday is I hadnt had LO by then....Well on the way home I was still having contractions and started to feel more nausea...Had to stop at Wal-Mart to get some diapers for DD and toilet paper and some bottle nipples for LO...In Wal-mart I was starting to feel a gross rumbling in my stomach and knew I needed to get home NOW...Of course I got stuck in HORRIBLE traffic and took forever to get home...Made it home and ran straight to the bathroom and **TMI** awful poo that was very runny...So now in the past hour I have been to poo over 5 times and quite runny every time and more intense contractions but still irregular as I am not timing them cause usually when I do it just makes me more anxious...Drinking a bunch of ice water and walking around the house...My OH is kinda not sure weather to believe me or not cause of all the pre-labor I have had the past 2 weeks...I'm trying not to get a little bit excited but crossing fingers and holding out hope that this is it...I will make updates as things change...Wish me luck ladies...Here is the most recent bump pic taken yesterday at 37 weeks...


Any advice is welcome!!
 



Attached Files:







282762_10150280143407137_502877136_7582515_772591_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 18









183910_10150280143557137_502877136_7582520_7792021_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## RoxyRoo

Sounds promising :thumbup:

Good luck :)


----------



## ahcigar1

Sounds like it could be the onset of baby arriving. The frequent bathroom breaks usually is your bodies way of prepairing and cleaning your system out for your LO's arrival. Good Luck.


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Yea I had it bad with DD...I am really hoping that this is it..I wanna meet my lil guy...


----------



## sarah1980

Good luck!!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## OctBebe

Ooooooh! YAY good luck x I hope it is :)


----------



## mummyvikki

God luck hun :) xx


----------



## proudmumgoth

Good luck


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Update: I am PISSED!!! Drove 45 minutes to the hospital that my OB works for and by the time i got there my contractions were every 4 minutes lasting 60-80 seconds....They got me hooked up to monitors and checked to see if waters had broken and checked my cervix and I was still a 1 almost 2....After a short time of being on moniotrs contractions topped off the chart and to the point I just cried through them and they became every 2-3 minutes and 60-80 seconds long.....But after an hour of having them and in horrible pain they send me home cause they said my cervix wasnt changing even though they hadnt checked me again to make sure I hadnt chnaged since I first got there...So they send me home saying my contractions were NOT labor and that I should basically "suck it up" which sent me through the roof...I then very sternly questioned her how was i supposed ot take care of my 17 month old DD if I can barely move and that this pain was rediculos and there was no way these contractions were good for baby or me....Seeing as I had a placental abruption with my DD...She then said they dont do anything based on past history and that I will just have to wait and not to pay attention to the contractions cause they werent causing progress...So I see my OB on the 29th and I am pissed...How the hell am I supposed to know to go in cause my waters most likely wont go without medical assistance...They had to be broken with DD when i was 10cm and she was crowning...So made it home in one piece and in ALOT of pain...I barely got any sleep at all and still in alot of pain today and having contractions that I am having to force myself to ignore...This is insane and all I wanna do is cry and scream but I cant cause I dont want to scare my DD....IDK WHAT TO DO!! I have doing everything possible to stop pain and nothing is helping and I just cant take anymore!!!


----------



## Lovingmybaby

I have been looking up why the cervix would not change with regular strong contractions and I found this https://www.pregnancybliss.com/dystocia.html I am really interested in the part about Cervical Dystocia which is caused by injury or trauma to cervix and with DD I had a VERY difficult forceps delivery...


----------



## Dolphinz4

This is horrible hun!!!! How can they send you home if you're in so much pain? I dont get it!!!!! And how can they say that they dont go on things that happened in the past? Past pregnancies are always a big factor in new pregnancies!!!! What kind of hospital was this? Im sooo sorry hun, especially since its such a far drive!!!! Keep us updated!!! sending you lots of :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyDeacon

aww hun xx hugs!!! hope LO comes soon


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Thanks ladies...I am just at my wits end...The pain is horrible and my body feel like i ran a 100 mile marathon...Resting and activity doesnt help...I am tired of this and ready to get my lil man here because obviously he wants out just cant seem to do it...Not to mention I dont even want to eat as it makes me sooo nausea....They told me to take tylenol....Haha I laughed and told them I have tried everything safe for pregnancy and nothing helps...


----------



## Lovingmybaby

So I am gonna do the only thing I know to do and start using EPO vaginally and having LOTS of sex between now and Friday before my appointment...I just went and washed up good and checked my cervix and last night I could fit 1 finger in and had a lil wiggle room but not I can fit 2 in easily...So maybe these contractions are slowly doing something...


----------



## mothercabbage

yey! to two fingers, *but*! _how on earth can you reach it_!! :dohh::haha: best of luck :flower: xxxxxx


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Mine is EXTREMELY low and has been since 31 weeks....It freaks my OH out cause he can feel it when we :sex: Really hoping this is some progress and I can get my lil man into this world!!


----------



## tiggerpony

I would go to a differnt hospital hun - I would be fuming if they sent me home in that much pain!


----------



## Lovingmybaby

I cant go to the other hospital as the Dr on call right now is the Dr who delivered my daughter and she almost died...Wither her he sent me home at contractions so close that when one ended the next one started and I was dilated to 3 and wasnt changing very much but 90% effaced...So as the are sending me home I'm telling them I'm in horrible pain and cant sit,stand or even breath without feeling like my body is gonna break...But they sent me home anyway...I only last not even an hour at home and that was rocking on all fours and screaming in pain cause thats all i could do...Made it back to hospital and was a 7 and bleeding and not even 20 minutes later I was a 10 and her heart was freaking out then it stopped beating...The pain was something out of a horror movie and then they broke my water and it wasnt water it was blood....Then told me to push and I did but it wasnt good enough so the dr just then walked in and shoved forceps in my lady parts and told me to push and i did and he ripped her out it was horrible but not as horrible as when he placed my lifeless child on my stomach and never said a word all i could do was scream that my baby was dead...The NICU team took her away and he sewed me up and walked out without saying anything to me....If they had paid attention to what I was telling them they would have known to do a c section and get her out and not have sent me home...She made it thank god by a pure miracle and alot of prayers...So I was already terrified of giving birth this time but its getting worse..


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Well I thought I would update for you ladies....

I made it till Friday morning at 3:59 when I had been having unbearable contractions all night I got up to pee and wiped and had alot of red blood...So OH got ready and got DD in the car and we dropped her off at my moms and headed to the hospital...We got to the hospital about 5:45 and I had a nurse I had seen on Tuesday who I found quite rude and she said they would probably send me home....Well Dr came around about 7:45 and to my delight said they were keeping me and going start pitocin and break my water to get things going...So its is now 9:00 am and the pitocin is starting to kick in and its hurts alot but all we have to do now is wait for my blood work come back and I get my epidural and get some sleep.....


----------



## mummyvikki

All the bets hun :) Glad some one listened to you this time 
Sending a speedy delivery for you xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

eeeeeeeek, best wishes...exciting! looking forward to stalking this thread for updates and pics!!! xx:happydance:


----------



## tiggerpony

God hun I just read your birth story from your 1st one and that is awful the way you were treated - If I get told "forceps" I will telling them NO and I want a C section - much safer option for baby from friends experiences! Hope this one goes ok x


----------



## CamoQueen

Good luck, I hope your LO comes soon!


----------



## Lovingmybaby

UPDATE:
My baby boy Rylan Curtis has arrived at 11:18am 5lb 15oz and 19in long...My labor was 5.5 hours from 1cm to finished...I will give a more detailed birth story once we get home....
 



Attached Files:







222504_263296453684592_100000127197012_1234778_5548222_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 56


----------



## chelsdavison

well congratulations hunny xx


----------



## ajraye

Congrats!


----------



## ktnbb

well done :o) so happy for you!


----------



## princesskiki

Awwww congrats xxx


----------



## gingerclaire

congrats hunxxx


----------



## MrsH86

Congratulations! x


----------



## CamoQueen

Congrats!


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Bambers

Love the picture....hugeeee congrats to you all. x x


----------



## fedupwaiting

yippeee!!! congratulations xx


----------



## ahcigar1

Congratulations!


----------



## rachy12342

Well done


----------



## Lea8198

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Violet3

Massive congrats ! Gosh you were in pain for so long ! :( I'm so glad you and your baby are okay :hugs: xx


----------



## Frecks

Congratulations :):) xxx


----------



## lesley1978

Congratulations


----------



## AFatKindaThin

Congratulations x x x


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Thanks ladies here is some more pics!!

The first pic is my DD giving her lil brother hugs and kisses!
 



Attached Files:







277576_262732460407249_100000114924578_1203096_3575689_o.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 54









277642_262732353740593_100000114924578_1203092_7684890_o.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 49









279054_262732433740585_100000114924578_1203095_2920349_o.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 48


----------



## NicBell

absolutely adorable, congrats to you, well done!


----------



## ashley2pink

Cute pics! Congrats!


----------



## ahcigar1

Awwww so adorable. Both of them.


----------



## charliea85

Awww congrats huni im glad everything ended up going ok for you and that little man has entered this world safe and healthy. He is adorable.


----------



## TwilightAgain

He's gorgeous :flow: Huge congratulations xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Gorgeous pics :) Congrats!


----------



## sarah0108

congrats xx


----------



## Lovingmybaby

I made it till Friday July 29th morning at 3:59am when I had been having unbearable contractions all night I got up to pee and wiped and had alot of red blood...So OH got ready and got DD in the car and we dropped her off at my moms and headed to the hospital...We got to the hospital about 5:45am and I had a nurse I had seen on Tuesday who I found quite rude and she said they would probably send me home....Well Dr came around about 7:45am and to my delight said they were keeping me and going start pitocin and break my water to get things going...So at 9:00am and dilated to 2cm the pitocin was started to kick in and it hurt alot but all we had to do was wait for my blood work come back and I could get my epidural and get some sleep..Well Dr came in at 10:00am to check me because I was in horrible pain and contractions with almost no break in between and I was a 5cm and he then called for them to get me my epidural now...Well took forever for the anesthesiologist to arrive but my epidural was finally in place at 10:45am but was only fully working on my right side and I still had terrible pain in my left hip but it was slowly getting less painful but it was soo much better than before I got the epidural...At 11:00am I told them I needed to push and they checked and I was a solid 10cm and baby was ready to come out...So they told me to try not to push that the Dr was on his way..I done everything possible to not push till the dr came...As soon as he walked in the room I told him " I HAVE TO PUSH NOW!" He smiled and said "well push then" So I pushed then he told me to slow down a little he walked to help stretch me so I didnt tear..So after 5 pushes my lil man came into the world July 29th @ 11:18am at 5lbs 15oz and 19 in long..It was so emotional and amazing because he was so alert and was just looking at me and it was exactly like I had hoped for just wish we could have experienced that with my DD...But also after my Dr delivered the placenta..He started to explain the me he was going to fix what the Dr who delivered my DD messed up...Apparently he sewed me up crooked and left a piece of tissue that wasnt supposed to be there an stitched me up too far and had almost closed up my urethra..Which I had a feeling something wasnt right since having DD as sex was always very painful and could barely use tampons...Anyway he fixed it all up and it only took 2 stitches.. It has been 10 days since my lil man was born and they have been amazing...I am healing great and EBM and FF as I dont have enough BM to satisfy my lil man...But today my Dr called in some Reglan for me at the pharmacy so I will be able give him EBM only and not have to give him formula...Here is a few pictures of my lil guy....

The first picture is Rylan 1 week old the other 2 were taken on saturday...
 



Attached Files:







286709_10150290356632137_502877136_7688195_7255250_o.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5









287369_10150290991382137_502877136_7695110_397366_o.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4









288845_10150290988962137_502877136_7695058_7653947_o.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5


----------

